# chelsea trad shoot sat and sunday



## shootndabigstik (Mar 9, 2009)

Lots of arrows ready to go,
Morgan and I will be there.

David
Howard Hill-Big Five


----------



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

*Directions*

We need directions. 

Some body please:embarres::embarres::embarres:

Thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Directions*

Take 50 north get off at old chelsea head to old highway which is east off exit... turn left heading north as you are in chelsea and next right at the hydro dam signs usually signage out at the 50 on to spot...


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi guys
Planning to be there for both days.Trying to get a group to go from the pembroke area.
Bringing some new knives so get there early to get your pick.
See you there Murray


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*nice stuff*

Murray makes some of the finest knives around for sure ... bring your pessos for sure....You`d think with all the money he makes he`d take shooting lessons... lol lol good to hear from ya .....


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks for the promo Ted,
are you still shooting from that stool or did you get taller?LOL 
Looking forward to seeing you.
Murray


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

I have never heard of Chelsea, We would be coming from Ottawa area, can you please give directions from here. Thanx .


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Where from*

when you say ottawa valley is that renfrew or area.. come into ottawa cross into quebec at one of the bridges sorry so vaige the 50 runs north from any where in hull pq goes to camp fortune ski area etc etc google it


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for the directions classic. Do you know what the 3D course is like ? wet ? swampy low land . or higher and dry land ? Just wondering about foot wear.


----------



## Algonquin (Apr 17, 2009)

Please take note , The Chelsea shoot does not allow crossbows !!!!!


----------

